# Super Street Fighter II HD Leaked sprites



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

seem the sprites have been leaked you can view them here 

http://ben.fortsigma.net/STHD/

now i got some of the sprites and put them together so you can see how it might look when the game comes out 

here is Akuma should i do more ?


----------



## lagman (Nov 6, 2007)

Chun-Li
wait, there's no Chun-Li 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Cammy then.


----------



## OSW (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome. using mah download manager to grab all those pix


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

Cammy punching 






Honda walking ? lol


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a really detailed E. Honda.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm... The HD Remix sprites look like Anime... Anyone else agree?

~Nero


----------



## Harsky (Nov 6, 2007)

Is it Udon doing the HD version again?


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 6, 2007)

The graphics are being done by the guys who do the comic book, I'm pretty sure. And I like the new look. I'm going to get it definitely when it comes out.

Also you can tell that the Akuma and Cammy aren't done yet, they don't have half as many details as E. Honda's face has.


----------



## lagman (Nov 6, 2007)

Does Cammy really look like that on the game? >_<

EDIT: Oh, I see.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh god, some of the designed border on looking like tumours on the arms. BUt considering the game moves fast, it's not likely I'll take in all the details but still, goddamn


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

im doing ryu and ken now


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


>



Nice Sprites.. Those are really detailed.. for a 2D fighting game.

I'd really love to see a Hadouken.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


>



Is it me or do their arms look funny?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

these sprites are all early sprites the finished ones are going to be alot better


Fun with blanka sprites ! lol


----------



## RustyScrew (Nov 6, 2007)

Meh, I hope really badly that for Christmas I'll get a Xbox 360, mostly because of this game, Mass Effect, and P4C-M4N WURLD CHAMPEENZHIP.





And Rock Band.




And GTA4.


But ya, kick ass sprites.


----------



## amptor (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good so far, can't wait to pira-- buy it in the store.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

capcom now released a rar file with all the leaked sprites you can read about it here 

http://blog.capcom.com/archives/544


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> looks good so far, can't wait to pira-- buy it in the store.


Sucks you can't just "acquire" Xbox Live Arcade games.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

is there any game you would actually pay for amptor ?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'll buy this or wait until Capcom do another SSFII game, which they probably will do.


----------



## squirt1000 (Nov 6, 2007)

SF4 is in the works! But SSF2HD is gonna look mind so sweet on my 50" Bravia


----------



## amptor (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> is there any game you would actually pay for amptor ?



if the price is right.  if the price is too inflated, I keep the money.  which usually is the case.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 6, 2007)

The only thing that I don't like about this is...they're keeping the original frame count for the sake of accuracy.

That means the animation won't be anywhere near as smooth as the SF3 sprites which is a darn shame.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

im dying to see this game in action there is a youtube video of this game but the quality sucks ! 

and please remember the leaked sprites are very very old we dont know how they will look when the game comes out


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 7, 2007)

Love to see this released on Wii.  I'd be up for another go at Street Fighter as it's been a long time.


----------

